# On-line Watchmaking Course



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, I said I'd start a thread when I started the online course and let you know what my impression of the course is.

I can't offer links on the forum to any of the sites mentioned as they are competitors of our host, Roy of RLT watches, as they sell tools and parts. I am however willing to supply any links if I'm approached directly to anyone else who may be interested in finding out more for themselves.

Start:

I was actually reading over another forum when I noticed that a member was selling a mix of watchmaking tools he had purchased to carry out an on-line training course. This of course piqued my interest so I went looking for online courses. I found a number of teach yourself DVDs and so on but only one professional looking training course. I felt that it should be better value for money than a DVD as it not only offered the course literature, but also a dedicated forum if you should need assistance with aspect of the training.

Now, the training course itself is not overly expensive at $50 (at time of writing). Before paying for the course though you are given a list of tools and parts you will need to be able to follow the course. Although I had some of the tools already, I'd made a point of buying to cheaply with some of them so elected to purchase a full tool set in line with the recommendations on the 'school' site.

Before making my purchase I Googled around to see how their prices compared with other sellers and in particular UK suppliers. Sadly, it worked out cheaper to purchase Swiss made tools and supplys from the US, even taking VAT and import charges into account, than it was to purchase closer to home.

There is a range of kits offered on their own site, largely only differing to any great degree on optical preference. They offer the choice of eye-loupe, loupe for glasses wearers and optivisor, that can be used by glasses wearers or non-glasses wearers. I opted for the Optivisor option, below is a full list and brief description of the tool kit I purchased;

One Optivisor with additional swing in loupe. The additional loupe comes seperately and has to be fitted by the user, a simple operation. The optivisor gives a clear magnification of 3.5 at a working distance of 4 inches, the swing in loupe gives an additinal 2.5x magnification, (I've also purchased separately an optional additional light for the Optivisor, I love my gadgets)

one set of Bergeon screwdrivers with stand 0.5 to 2.5 mm (I already have screwdrivers, but they are not of the same quality)

one Bergeon movement holder (for holding the movement whilst working on it)

One Bergeon dust blower (for removing dust from movement and cases when working on them)

Two pairs of quality watchmaking tweezers (small and really small)

Two small covered parts dishes, with compartments (for storing small parts while working on watches)

One larger covered movement dish with cover (to keep dust from the movement while you're not actually working on it but its not in its case)

One box of watch papers (tissue paper around 4 x 4)

One piece of pith wood (looks and feels similar to balsa, used for cleaning tools when working on movement)

One piece of Rodico putty (seems to be used for everything from cleaning movement, dial, etc to picking up smal part that have been dropped)

One bundle of pegwood (again, seems to have multiple uses similar to above)

One ETA 2802.1 caliber movement hand wind (to practice on)

One Case to suit above (to allow you to case the movement if your practicing hasn't killed it)

Two different dials to suit above case/movement

Various hands to suit above case/movement/dials

I Also purchased separately another dial and hand set to suit my own tastes.

Total cost for above came in at just under $400 dollars including postage. I had to pay a customs and VAT charge of Â£52 when it arrived in the UK and have now paid the $50 for the first part of training course. Total to date Â£398, its not cheap this hobby. 

TO BE CONTINUED .......................


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Well written ..... I look forward to living through your course with online updates..

Oh this addiction hurts the wallet.

Can you PM me for the link for course and DVD's

Cheers..


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Guz said:


> Well written ..... I look forward to living through your course with online updates..
> 
> Oh this addiction hurts the wallet.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This all sounds really interesting. Will you be taking pictures to show what you've been up to?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> This all sounds really interesting. Will you be taking pictures to show what you've been up to?


I did think about it, but decided against. I don't want to be teaching the course by proxy, my idea is purely to give other members an idea of what the course entails and whether or not the course is good value for money. Whether it would be of value to them.

I'll be informative about how I get on, and what I think of the course and information, but I'll not be saying how to, or indeed not always, what I'm doing.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I just thought it would be cool to see the sort of thing you've been doing.

Obviously not a step by step walkthrough.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have thought of doing the same course. The odd pic here & there would be nice, wouldn't give too much away.

Best of luck anyway and looking forward to when you advise you're ready to take on commissions.

:thumbup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Ok, I'll see what I can do as to the pictures. But that will be for later 

Part one of the course can be downloaded as a PDF file. Having downloading it I've spent the day today (whilst at work) printing and compiling into a book form (I didn't want to have to use up all my ink at home as its 127 pages long, with colour images). I know I could simply read it from my screen, buts its easier to sit and read 'properly' sometimes. Theres also something satisfying about be able to flick back through if you misunderstand something or want to check back on a fact later.

The manual is quite heavy in colour images, if anyone else was to print it out I think I'd suggest that you print it on good quality paper to make the most of the images.

The manual comprises 9 sections, or 'lessons'.

I've already read through section one (an introduction to watchmaking and watch repair). It has three subsections, Before we begin, Tools and workplace and Basic tool use.

This section is VERY basic. It informs you of the basic tools, what they are, what they are called, how to hold them and use them. It also gives general advice on working environment, and some very sound advice on taking care with small parts (and how easily they get lost). If you should opt to make use of the recommended tool kit then you should understand what you have by the time you finish this section.

Section two to follow at a later time .............................


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I read the original thread and its very interesting to see how its going - could you send me the course details please.

thanks


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

inskip75 said:


> I read the original thread and its very interesting to see how its going - could you send me the course details please.
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't wait for the next instalment. I could be signing on too

Des


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

One thing I'd like to suggest now, although I've barely started it myself, is that if you are likely to take the course, get all the tools in the tool set (Bergeon are a quality make), but don't bother getting the movement at this stage. The movement is $112, whereas a 'junker' from Ebay will cost you a fiver. There really isn't much difference between mechanical movements. (make sure you get a standard hand wind non-date movement). $112 is a lot of money simply to practice pulling a movement to bits. Practice on the junker and buy the movement when/if you want to put your own watch together later.


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

feenix said:


> One thing I'd like to suggest now, although I've barely started it myself, is that if you are likely to take the course, get all the tools in the tool set (Bergeon are a quality make), but don't bother getting the movement at this stage. The movement is $112, whereas a 'junker' from Ebay will cost you a fiver. There really isn't much difference between mechanical movements. (make sure you get a standard hand wind non-date movement). $112 is a lot of money simply to practice pulling a movement to bits. Practice on the junker and buy the movement when/if you want to put your own watch together later.


I have a Services boys handwound non-date that I'd happily donate to anyone who wants a practise movement.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great thread which I will follow with interest and I look forward to the occasional pic showing your work in progress, your tool kit etc....

Perhaps when it is complete it could be moved to the 'Hints and Tips' Forum and pinned for easy reference?

Don't suppose you could e-mail me that PDF could you?  h34r:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Don't suppose you could e-mail me that PDF could you?  h34r:


Stuart, that would be a blatant breach of copyright. Did you not see how much I paid for this course?

EDIT

The pictures will follow, just as soon as I can folks.


----------



## dtomassino (Sep 7, 2010)

I know its an old post but I am interested in the course. Can someone send me a pm or an email to [email protected] Thank you in advance.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I missed this thread the first time around, I would also like the details if possible? Many thanks. TT


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Me too if that's alright. Many thanks

Dave.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

PMs sent to those with access. Can't currently send an email as I've not the facility to send disposable emails at my current location


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Feenix.


----------



## dtomassino (Sep 7, 2010)

How do you get access to PMs? I tried yesterday but could not figure it out. Does it have anything to do with the fact that I just signed on here? could anyone who has the information email me at [email protected] thank you.


----------



## davkt (Aug 19, 2010)

dtomassino said:


> How do you get access to PMs? I tried yesterday but could not figure it out. Does it have anything to do with the fact that I just signed on here? could anyone who has the information email me at [email protected] thank you.


Need 50 posts for PM access, email will be sent in a mo!


----------



## bithellio (Nov 5, 2010)

could someone please emailme the details i dont yet have access to the pm function can someone please email me teh course deatil's to [email protected] i would much appreciate it. thank you


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm really interested in finding out how this "online course" went - as I am just embarking on Year One of the BHI distance learning course right now!


----------

